# Alluminum faceplate for a 13?



## jduncan (Oct 7, 2012)

*Aluminum faceplate for a 13?*

Who sells aluminum faceplates with a prethreaded center hole?  Mine is a 13" with a 2.25x 8 threaded spindle.  I'm looking to make a multipurpose workholder with predrilled hole layout.  I thought I had seen them somewhere but now can't find them.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know of anyone that builds aluminum face plates.  Why not make one?  Easy to do.
I would suggest a steel or cast iron threaded insert (chuck adapter) bolted to a aluminum disk of desired thickness and diameter.  Just face off after mounting to your spindle and you have it!


----------



## jduncan (Oct 7, 2012)

Good suggestions, guys.  I'll look around some more.


----------



## savarin (Oct 7, 2012)

I would cast one "a la" Gingery. Not a difficult project. 
http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/lathe7.html
A one of casting exercise can be carried out using terra cotta flower pots and pearlite as insulation, a soup tin as a crucible, (works for one melt only) charcoal as fuel  and a hair dryer for an air blast source.
Check youtube for heaps of vids showing how to.


----------

